# Talon small game head from Red Feather Archery



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

If any of you guys like small game hunting with you bow you should check out the Talon from redfeatherarcheryonline.com. These thinkgs are tough as nails and do not bury in the ground when shot. I don't think you can break them and they are devistating on small game and varmints.


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*ttt*

i wish they had a 100gr version - this is the perfect point for bunnies-- just the right amount of shock and awe so to speak!


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*ttt*

let see if this works www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

I still like old school judo points with a set of Muzzy grasshoopers....they got me another bunny this afternoon on a stroll through the woods and have been working for me for the past 25 or so years


----------

